# 2.0T Swap



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone done a 2.0t swap into the 2.5? Also a noob question but could you just take the 2.0t ecu and pop it into the 2.5 after swapping in the 2.0t. Just wondering if its been done.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T Swap (fdub15)*

no and no
if someone is dumb enough to do that they should just get a gti


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 2.0T Swap (fdub15)*

doesn't really make much sense to swap the 2.0t into a mkv when you can trade the 2.5 Jetta, or rabbit for GTI, GLi, or a Jetta that comes equipped with the 2.0t.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Its more trouble than its worth.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

umm.. really?
did you check online???
jetta (sedan 4 doors) comes from factory with 3 engine options, which are the same as rabbit (hatchback, either 2 or 4 doors)
-2.0T (tsi or FSI)
-2.5 NA
-1.4 or 1.9 TDI.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_umm.. really?
did you check online???
.

huh


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, obivously its comes in the 3 models, was just seeing if anyone went through it considering you can get the engine itself for less than what it costs to trade in for one.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (fdub15)*

It'd be a ton cheaper and a million times easier to just strap a C2 kit to the 2.5


----------



## Invaderevan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

in before the flaming....
ow crap... to late, owell


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea, any topic people on here think is stupid gets attacked very quickly, but hey was just a question and I got my answer in one form or another.


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (fdub15)*

We had a thread about this a while back. A lot of people said that for the price of swapping motors (I forget the estimated amount) you could either get the c2 turbo kit (which was already mentioned) or you actually could sell your car w/ the 2.5 in for a car w/ the 2.0T motor around the same mileage for around the same price (or less if you find a good deal)


----------

